# Irish Rail non responsive



## Orga (3 Jun 2008)

I travel quite a bit with Irish Rail intercity mainly and recently I had cause to email them with a complaint. 

I got a read receipt but no response so I emailed again 3 days later, same story - receipt but no response.

Their customer charter says they will respond within 3 days but that hasn't happened. 

Then  last night I booked a fare using the website and it said that there was to be a 50% reduction. It also said terms and conditions apply. The terms and conditions that were evident on the link from the ad for the reduced fares were the usual ones. It said that the reduction would be made at the end of the booking process - so I go through the process and guess what - no reduction. 

I emailed straight away - guess what - read receipt today - no response, any advice?


----------



## Guest120 (3 Jun 2008)

Orga said:


> Their customer charter says they will respond within 3 days but that hasn't happened.



The customer charter clearly says.



> Not all emails will receive a response; however all comments received by email will be taken into account and acted upon where necessary.


[broken link removed]

Just as a matter of interest this booking with the 50% reduction, what route and when is the travel date?

My advice is to pick up the phone, email is too unreliable for something of any seriousness in this country of ours.



> Customer Services (Comments, Suggestions, Complaints):
> Customer Relations, Northern/Eastern, Connolly Station, Dublin 1. (Phone 01-7032601) regarding Sligo, Waterford & Wexford Intercity routes and all commuter routes serving Connolly Station.
> Customer Relations, Southern/Western, Heuston Station, Dublin 8. (Phone 01-7034499) regarding Cork, Limerick, Kerry, Galway & Mayo Intercity routes and all commuter routes serving Heuston Station.
> Customer Relations, DART, Pearse Station, Dublin 2. (Phone 01-7033592) regarding DART services.


----------



## rob30 (3 Jun 2008)

I have the same issue with irish rail, I even itemed my previous emails in a recent complaint, but heard nothing.
I have yet to have my credit card refunded after the fiasco with the cancelled trains the week before last.
Roll on a ryanair like operation!


----------



## Guest120 (3 Jun 2008)

rob30 said:


> I have the same issue with irish rail, I even itemed my previous emails in a recent complaint, but heard nothing.
> I have yet to have my credit card refunded after the fiasco with the cancelled trains the week before last.


What did they say when you rang them?


----------



## Orga (3 Jun 2008)

Meant to say that I wrote to the customer section also - hardcopy snail mail - no reply.


----------



## sandrat (3 Jun 2008)

they don't respond to emails. Snail mail is your best bet and be prepared top wait for a response. Or ring them. Check out Rail Users Ireland.


----------



## Guest120 (4 Jun 2008)

Orga said:


> Meant to say that I wrote to the customer section also - hardcopy snail mail - no reply.



What about your booking, when was it for?



Bluetonic said:


> Just as a matter of interest this booking with the 50% reduction, what route and when is the travel date?



Why haven't you picked up the phone yet?


----------



## Complainer (8 Jun 2008)

Orga said:


> I travel quite a bit with Irish Rail intercity mainly and recently I had cause to email them with a complaint.
> 
> I got a read receipt but no response so I emailed again 3 days later, same story - receipt but no response.
> 
> ...


Check out the Complaints procedure in the Customer Charter;



> *Putting Things Right*
> We welcome any comments and suggestions that you may have on improving our service. If you were not happy about any part of our service, we would like to know about it. Most problems can be satisfactorily resolved at local or station level.
> However, if you prefer or are still not satisfied you can contact:
> Customer Relations, Northern/Eastern, Connolly Station, Dublin 1. (Phone 01-7032601) regarding Sligo, Waterford & Wexford Intercity routes and all commuter routes serving Connolly Station.
> ...


----------

